# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Hair Club? yay or nay

## juswannaknow

Has anyone done Hair Club before? If so, how was it? Any other considerations? Should I do surgery? I have so many questions about possible solutions for this

----------


## travisn

Bump - I am wondering about this too...are they good at giving suggestions, or biased towards one product/procedure over another? Any input would be great, thanks!

----------


## JeanlucBergman

> Bump - I am wondering about this too...are they good at giving suggestions, or biased towards one product/procedure over another? Any input would be great, thanks!


 No for $%#@ sake. See a real hair transplant doctor, one from the IAHRS. Avoid Hair Club and Bosely at all costs. They are snakes, more expensive than a real doctor and their service is half as good.

----------


## pkipling

I recently got cable again and just saw one of these late night commercials last night. It had been years since I'd seen one of these and I hate how persuasive they are. Knowing what I know of the legitimate side of the HT industry, all I could think when watching this commercial was what BS it all was and how they're preying on men's insecurities and fears and giving them false hopes and promises and then most likely crushing their dreams at the end of it all. 

So to answer your question, no. Stick with trusted, reputable forums like this one and others and focus on finding qualified, vetted, world class surgeons who will treat you like a human being/patient and address your concerns accordingly. 

__________________
_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## JeanlucBergman

> I recently got cable again and just saw one of these late night commercials last night. It had been years since I'd seen one of these and I hate how persuasive they are. Knowing what I know of the legitimate side of the HT industry, all I could think when watching this commercial was what BS it all was and how they're preying on men's insecurities and fears and giving them false hopes and promises and then most likely crushing their dreams at the end of it all. 
> 
> So to answer your question, no. Stick with trusted, reputable forums like this one and others and focus on finding qualified, vetted, world class surgeons who will treat you like a human being/patient and address your concerns accordingly. 
> 
> __________________
> _I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._


 Well said. It's genuinely sad and horrific the way they treat people who are often already in a bad situation mentally.

----------

